# Me quiero pasar a gentoo

## geralv

Tenia ganas de probar esta distribución, pero tengo una conexion Dial-Up en mi casa y tener que andar bajandome paquetes a cada rato para mantenerla actualizada me va a salir fortuna. 

Lei en el faq que se pueden bajar de otro ordenador los fuentes y despues emerger desde un CD y eso me alento más y mi idea fue de algun sitio de gentoo bajar todos los paquetes y grabarlos en un CD/DVD.

Queria saber si habia algun lugar del cual me pueda bajar todos (o la gran mayoria) los fuentes y drivers.

gracias y un saludo a todos.

----------

## i92guboj

Puedes descargar cualquier archivo de Gentoo desde el dir distfiles en cualquiera de sus mirrors:

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml

Ten en cuenta que hay algunos archivos que son imposibles de alojar en dichos mirrors, muchas veces por prohibición explícita de sus propietarios, o por distintas causas. Por ejemplo, los drivers de Nvidia. Para dichos archivos, siempre puedes usar emerge -pf <paquete> para ver los archivos que descargaría. Guarda las urls y descárgalos desde su web propia.

Si pones dichos archivos descargados en tu /usr/portage/distfiles/ gentoo no intentará descargarlos cuando los necesite.

----------

## elsdello

Hola buenas,

encontre mirando guias este programa deltup, que a ti te puede interesar bastante, ya que la gentoo hay una primera vez que bajas muchos paquetes, ya que te bajas todos las paquetes necesarios para instalarlos, pero luego es solo actualizar los paquetes nuevos que hayan salido des de la ultima vez.

Deltup lo que hace es mirar la diferencias que hay entre el paquete que tu tienes instalado i el paquete que te vas a bajar i solamente se baja la diferencia entre esos paquetes, creo que no todos los paquetes permiten esta opcion pero es una opcion que te puede venir de lujo para actualizar tu sistema con ese tipo de conexion.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=233460

Otra cosa que puedes hacer es cuando quieras instalar algo ponerle la opcion --fetchonly  que eso lo que hace es bajarte todos los binarios de golpe, por ejemplo si hicieras emerge --fetchonly gnome, te bajaria de golpe todos los paquetes del gnome, para tu luego tranquilamente compilarlos despues, cosa que quitaria horas a tu conexion ya que podrias hacer esto.

-Conectarte a internet

- Bajar paquetes con --fetchonly todos de golpe.

- Desconectarte de internet

- Compilarlos sin conexion a internet.

Espero que esto te sirva de ayuda.

Cuidate!

----------

## geralv

GRACIAS A TODOS !!!!

----------

## geralv

A ver, dejenme ver si entendi, entonces si quiero armar un dvd con todos los paquetes soportados por gentoo, me tengo que bajar todos los archivos del directorio "distfiles" y luego quemarlos normalmente en un dvd ? Despues me bajo el livecd 2007.0 y a aprender con gentoo ?

Gracias, disculpan las preguntontas ... pero es la primera vez que voy a bajar todos los paquetes a un dvd para no depender de internet.

----------

## i92guboj

bajarlo todo a un dvd va a ser complicado porque distfiles es realmente grande, ten por seguro que en un dvd no cabe (ni en dos, ni tres). Aparte, no todos los distfies están siempre sincronizados. Depende del servidor que escojas.

Ahora, con la nueva release 2007.0, quizás sea más conveniente descargarse  otra cosa, aquí tienes una lista de las descargas disponibles para 2007.0, recién salida ayer mismo:

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/where.xml

De acuerdo con el handbook para "networkless installation":

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/2007.0/handbook-x86.xml

Con el livecd puedes instalar gentoo sin red (el 2006.1 decía eso también, y era un cd inútil...). Supuestamente, todos los problemas del 2006.1 han sido solucionados, pero no lo he probado personalmente así que no te puedo confirmar ni desmentir nada.

Hay también un livedvd, pero no tengo ni pajolera idea de que contiene (lo más normal es que sea una versión ampliada del livecd). Lo tengo en torrent, pero hasta que no descargue, no puedo comentarte nada. Sin embargo, ya he oído por ahí que dicho livedvd contiene lo que un livecd pero además todos los distfiles necesarios.

PS. No pidas disculpas, yo mismo ando algo despistado con la nueva release, y la verdad, no he tenido tiempo de mirar la documentación, solo hace un día que fue publicada.

----------

## achaw

Yo comence Gentoo con dialup. Y lo hacia como te le han recomendado emerge -fp paquete, despues colocandolo en /usr/portage/distfiles, y se puede hacer normalmente, hacer un world seria un dolor de cabeza, pero se maneja de a poco, tambien use deltup y emerge-delta-webrsync y de echo los sigo usando. Algo que me sirvio mucho:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Gentoo_for_dialup_users

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

Yo usé Gentoo con dialup en una máquina durante dos años, no es tan duro como se puede suponer. Eso si, con una tarifa plana.

En cuanto a velocidad, limitando los sync y wget a 3.5 kilobytes aún te da para navegar más o menos y hacer cuatro cosas, incluso para algunos juegos en red es más que suficiente lo que queda. El factor limitante puede ser el coste de la conexión si no se tiene una tarifa plana o plan similar.

Quitando los updates de kde, el resto de updates no eran tanto. Y con un sync a la semana la cosa iba bien. Eso si, no lo dejes dos meses porque entonces puede requerir horas para el sync, en tal caso, mejor bajarte un snapshot de portage de algún mirror cada més o algo así.

----------

## achaw

 *6thpink wrote:*   

> Quitando los updates de kde, el resto de updates no eran tanto. Y con un sync a la semana la cosa iba bien. Eso si, no lo dejes dos meses porque entonces puede requerir horas para el sync, en tal caso, mejor bajarte un snapshot de portage de algún mirror cada més o algo así.

 

Sigo un poco con lo que me quedo en el tintero, respecto al sync, lo que hace emerge-delta-webrsync es actualizar a base de parches para snapshots, en fin, primero te va a bajar una snapshot completa, y despues a base de esa, parcheandola, la va actualizando, descomprimiendo y tirando el metadata  :Smile: 

La primera descarga va a ser de unos 30 MB y despues depende del tiempo que pases sin actualizar, cada parche es de unos 200 KB.

Saludos

----------

## geralv

gracias por sus consejos !!! habia provado la version 2006.1 de gentoo pero no me habia gustado mucho que digamos .... pero me parece una distribucion muy buena y le tengo ganas   :Very Happy: 

Gravias, otra vez, por sus consejos. Un saludo !

----------

